

Ask HN: Good Social Sentiment Analysis Tools? - Jormundir

I've been looking for a social sentiment analysis tool (One that scrapes data from social sites: Twitter, Facebook, Pinterest, etc and lets you run analysis on said data) I.e. Heartbeat, Social Mention, Viral Heat.<p>This is one of those go mad by the amount of choices research topics...The main thing making it difficult though is that it's hard to find any real reviews or information outside of the different platforms' websites.<p>So does anyone have any experiences with these platforms and could give a recommendation?<p>I'm aiming for a nice balance between price and power, so nothing absurdly expensive and if it's cheap it has to do its job well.<p>Thanks!
======
bbaumgar
Have you looked at Sentiment140? <http://www.sentiment140.com/> It's a nice
tool for sentiment analysis on Twitter with a free REST API.

~~~
Jormundir
I have, it looked like a good tool for Twitter, but I'm looking for a tool
that covers more platforms.

I should also state: our main platform is Facebook, so the tool needs to
include support for fb.

